# One Clean NX



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Here I have finally removed the awful teal pinstripe and I cleaned the car too! Plans include 626 lip, tint, and removal of all those stickers (except sr20forum of course :biggthump ). Hopefully this summer I can get the car painted after I install the last few pieces of my suspension(just waiting for good weather/ lots of time).




Hope you all like it, because I know I do.














































Mods include but are not limited to:

JWT S3 cams
JWT popcharger
Hotshot Gen6 header
Nissan Motorsports NX exhaust
B&M short shifter
Suspension Tech. Front and Rear Sway Bars
Whiteline 4pt. Control Arm Brace
Active Tuning RSTB
Ebay FSTB
Energy Suspension polyurethane motor mounts
NISMO radiator cap/oil cap/shift knob
NaturalAspirations ground wires

I may have left some stuff out, including all interior looks upgrades as they do not assist in the performance of the car.

enjoy,
Chris


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oooooo pretty

(make me miss my black b14 with black wheels :tear: )


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^ you sold it already!? <never mind.....your old car, gotcha.

very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: . question, on your wheels what finish is the paint? did you go with a super gloss or a semi gloss? it looks like it is a semi-gloss. im just wondering because i have my se-r's sitting in my garage and i cant decide what i want to do.... :cheers: check this out and let me know what you think.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ^^^^ you sold it already!? <never mind.....your old car, gotcha.
> 
> very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: . question, on your wheels what finish is the paint? did you go with a super gloss or a semi gloss? it looks like it is a semi-gloss. im just wondering because i have my se-r's sitting in my garage and i cant decide what i want to do.... :cheers: check this out and let me know what you think.


The paint I used was Rustoleum Clean Metal Satin Black and the clear coat was regular Dupont metal clear.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhhh, satin i thought so. ok thanks :thumbup: very nice car. (i have your brakes now :hal: )


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice NX! I like the SE-R rims painted black.


----------

